# Where is my application???



## cuckoo (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wondered if anyone has any idea what may have happened to my visa application, skilled worker, the cap has been met, however i haven't received my application back and i have also not had any email? sent January 11, Anyone any idea's? Thankyou!


----------



## jumomo (Feb 27, 2011)

cuckoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone has any idea what may have happened to my visa application, skilled worker, the cap has been met, however i haven't received my application back and i have also not had any email? sent January 11, Anyone any idea's? Thankyou!


Hi Cuckoo,
Our application and payment was received by them on the 23rd November and we just received the email confirming a positive final assessment on Friday. 
But....the cap was well under the 1000 in our trade still, last Tuesday. 
Was the cap only just reached recently !?! If so, I would still keep your hopes up ! We had made a slight mistake in sending the papers in October and they sent the application back very promptly in 2 weeks, so the fact you haven't received yours back yet may bode well !!
It is tough waiting to hear with this cap in place. My husband was getting depressed waiting for an answer.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cuckoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone has any idea what may have happened to my visa application, skilled worker, the cap has been met, however i haven't received my application back and i have also not had any email? sent January 11, Anyone any idea's? Thankyou!


Was the cap met before or after you submitted your application? You can try and check your application status at https://services3.cic.gc.ca/ecas/?app=ecas&lang=en


----------



## cuckoo (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Jumomo and Auld Yin,
I just tried that link, but cannot use it as i have no client no.etc yet...hmmmm, The cap was met either when they received the app or whilst it was en route not really sure..Just concerned that it will be lost, i have photocopied it but my original IELTS result was in there as requested and it took a long time to get everything together...Ive checked my junk mail too.. zilch.I know it was signed for so it did get there...so annoying that there isn't anyone you can email/ring to ask if they are sending it back or processing it.. fingers crossed!


----------



## jumomo (Feb 27, 2011)

cuckoo said:


> Thanks Jumomo and Auld Yin,
> I just tried that link, but cannot use it as i have no client no.etc yet...hmmmm, The cap was met either when they received the app or whilst it was en route not really sure..Just concerned that it will be lost, i have photocopied it but my original IELTS result was in there as requested and it took a long time to get everything together...Ive checked my junk mail too.. zilch.I know it was signed for so it did get there...so annoying that there isn't anyone you can email/ring to ask if they are sending it back or processing it.. fingers crossed!


Yes Cuckoo,
It is frustrating, not knowing either way, and you feel that you future and any planning for it are on hold until you hear from them ! 
At least the process is much quicker than it was, as only about 1 and half years ago you were looking at years instead of months.
Hope you hear from them soon...and let us know how you get on.
Good Luck !


----------



## cuckoo (Aug 8, 2010)

Well Guys, still no word email or otherwise or any pack!!! at a complete loss as to what to do, as i have now been offered a job on a work visa in oz, worried that if i turn it down, with still no word from canadian immigration that i will end up stuck here for all eternity!!Help!!!


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

cuckoo said:


> Well Guys, still no word email or otherwise or any pack!!! at a complete loss as to what to do, as i have now been offered a job on a work visa in oz, worried that if i turn it down, with still no word from canadian immigration that i will end up stuck here for all eternity!!Help!!!


Oh goodness, your life could change drastically (Canada or Oz) based on one little number (cap). How stressful! 

You heard anything yet? 

On a positive note, congrats on receiving the Aussie permit.


----------



## cuckoo (Aug 8, 2010)

born_expat said:


> Oh goodness, your life could change drastically (Canada or Oz) based on one little number (cap). How stressful!
> 
> You heard anything yet?
> 
> On a positive note, congrats on receiving the Aussie permit.


Thankyou! No! Heard diddlysquat!! Going to have to decide by end of next week!! very stressful!


----------

